# Ischgl-Zeblasjoch-Val Gronda-Fimberpass



## tom_b (2. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

für eine Transalp wollen wir vielleicht diesen Abschnitt einplanen (Bodenalpe usw. hatten wir schon).

Kennt jemand die technischen Daten (Hm ab Ischgl und Streckenlänge) oder ein Höhen-/streckenprofil.

Auf welcher Höhe kommt man im Vergleich zur Heidelberger Hütte auf den Fimberpass?

Vielen Dank und Grüße

Tom


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Mai 2010)

Fimbapass liegt etwa 300hm unter der Heidelberger Hütte.
Ab da beginnt eine überwiegend zu schiebende Passage.

Hinten runter ist das Ding ein Genuss!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom_b (2. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ok, der Fimba ist ca. 300 hm oberhalb der Hütte, das habe ich schon im letzten Jahr "erfahren".

Hast Du eine Ahnung auf welcher Höhe der Weg vom Val Gronda auf der Weg zum Fimbapass kommt?

Grüße

Tom


----------



## trautbrg (2. Mai 2010)

Zu Deiner Frage: Auf dem Trail von Fuorcla Val Gronda runter kommt man bis auf 
ca 2400 m runter. Das ist also gut 200 hm unter dem Fimberpaß.
Wenn Du von Ischgl starten willst und alles selbst hochradeln willst, ist es eine
strenge Tagesetappe bis ins Engadin (Zuoz).
Man kann aber sehr schön von Ischgl mit der Seilbahn hoch bis aufs Flimjoch.
Von dort über den Höhenweg Richtung Zebalsjoch (zwischendurch Trail, 
einige ordentliche Gegenanstiege). Vom Zeblasjoch kurz nach Westen runter, 
dann nach links, etwa höhe haltend noch einiges trailbar. Später zur Fuorcla
val Gronda hochschieben. Ob dort zunächst super Flow Trail, später etwas
ausgewaschen. Man kommt gut 100 hm oberhalb der Heidelberger Hütte
auf den Weg zum Fimberpaß.

Anbei das Höhenprofil. Die letzen beiden ernsthaften Zacken sind von rechts Fimberpaß und Fuorcla Val Gronda

Mehr Info auf Nachfrage.

Ciao

 Wolfgang


----------



## tom_b (2. Mai 2010)

Hi Wolfgang,

danke für die Hilfe. Wir würden dann auch ein Stück Seilbahn nehmen (wahrscheinlich bis Idalpe) und von da aus fahren. Wir wollen an dem Tag von St. Anton nach Sur en (danach über Costainas, Ulina kenne ich schon).

Daher kommen wir an der Seilbahn nicht vorbei....

Bist Du die Strecke schon selbst gefahren und kannst diese empfehlen? Die Alternative via Samnaun dauert mir zu lang, da wir nicht so viele Tage bis Riva haben.

Grüße

Tom


----------



## trautbrg (2. Mai 2010)

Hi Tom,

ich guide die Strecke öfter mal für den DAV. Da der Gratweg oben ordentlich Körner kostet,
nehmen wir immer die Seilbahn von Ischlg bis zum Flimjoch. Ich fahr da gern entlang. Ist
ziemlich hochalpin und Fuorcla Val Gronda sehr einsam. Das Skigebiet von Ischgl ist 
allerdings im Sommer keine Augenweide ...
Über Samnaun wäre in Deinem Fall ein extremer und etwas spaßfreier Umweg.

Zu Eurer Tagesetappe:

Von St. Anton bis Sur En wird extrem sportlich (deutlich über 2500 hm bei Seilbahn bis Idalpe).
Da die technischeren Abfahrten am Schluß liegen und da dann die meisten Körner
schon weg sind, kann ich das guten Gewissens nicht empfehlen (Konzentration geht runter, Unfallgefahr stark rauf).

Und wenn ihr doch diese Distanz machen wollt, dann würde ich Euch zwei Sachen empfehlen:
1) Seilbahn komplett bis Flimjoch hoch
2) Übernachtung im sehr schön gelegenen Zuort, statt in Sur En

Sur En liegt bezüglich Costainas nicht so wirklich günstig. Besser ist es da,
direkt Richtung Scuol abzufahren (u.a. über Zuort). Da gibts auch nach dem Fimberpaß
noch einiges an Trails. (Übrigens auch schon vorher im Paznauntal)

Ach ja, bei der Abfahrt von der Heilbronner Hütte runter zum Kopser Stausee Augen auf,
damit ihr nicht den Abzweig zum Stausee verpasst (passiert sehr häufig).

Wo wollt ihr denn nach dem Costainas lang (ihr fahrt in meiner Westentasche ...)?

Ciao

 Wolfgang


----------



## tri4me (3. Mai 2010)

Du kannst auch auf ca. 2500 Metern Höhe den Trail von der Forcola Val Gronda runter zur Hütte nach links verlassen und ca. 20 Minuten auf gleich bleibender bis leicht ansteigender Höhe durch die Prärie schieben. Dann kommst du unmittelbar unter dem Steilstück vor dem Pass wieder auf dem Weg raus. Der untere Teil des Weges, denn du damit abkürzt ist eh nicht so der Bringer (stark von Kühen zertrampelt)

Anmerkung:
NUR aber wirklich NUR nach einigen trockenen Tagen sinnvoll.


----------



## RedOrbiter (3. Mai 2010)

vielleicht hilft Dir das:

Tourbeschrieb vom Zeblasjoch via Forc. Val Gronda und Heidelbergerhütte zum Fimberpass
http://www.trail.ch/tour/zeblasjoch-fimberpass.htm

Bild Zeblasjoch von der forc val gronda
http://www.trail.ch/tour/zeblasjoch-fimberpass/forc-v.-gronda.html


cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## tom_b (3. Mai 2010)

Hallo Wolfgang,

nach Costainas wollen wir via Mustair ins Vinschgau und über Madritsch nach Naturns und dann via Naturnser Alm, Brezner Joch entweder durch Cles/Tuenno zum Lago di Tovel und Graffer (dann Madonna usw.) oder gemütlich nach Andalo und weiter nach Riva...

Hast Du ein paar gute Tips parat? Ich sollte anmerken, dass wir die Klassiker an vielen Stellen schon abgegrast haben (Ulina, Chaschauna, Fimber, Scaletta, Schalppiner, Tonale, Tarscher, Rabbi .....).

Danke und Grüße für Deine Infos im Voraus.

Tom


----------



## trautbrg (3. Mai 2010)

Hi Tom,

Madritsch Joch ist genial. Unbedingt auf der Zufallhütte übernachten.
Da könnt ihr in der Holzofensauna super enstspannen und am nächsten
Tag die nächsten ca 1300 hm Trailabfahrt ins Vinschgau machen.
(nicht wie viele den Asphalt runter, sondern weiter trailen bis zum Umfallen).
Wenn ihr Glück habt, ist bis dahin der Goldseeweg auch wieder befahrbar.
Dann wäre mein Tipp ab Scuol folgender:
Scuol (Ü) - Alp Astras - Funtana da S-charl - Höhentrail zum Ofenpaß -
Trail nach Buffalora - Jufplaun - Gallo Trail - Lago di Cancano (Ü) - Pedenolo -
Bocchetta di Forcola - Umbrail - Dreisprachenspitze - Goldseeweg - Trafoi (Ü) -
Innersulden - Madritschjoch - Zufallhütte (Ü) - Latsch - Naturns - Rabland/Algund -
Vigiljoch (Ü) - Höhentrail - Trail nach St. Pankratz - St. Pankratz -
Platzerer Jöchl - St Felix (Ü) - Felixer Weiher - Gantkofel - Tramin -
Fai di Paganella - Rif La Montanara (Ü) - genialer Trail zum Lago die Molveno -
Lago di Molveno - Monte Gazza - Arco - Riva

Natürlich kann man auch von der Naturnser Alm rüber zum Vigiljoch (auch ein Stück lustiger Trail),
aber die Variante über Rabland/Algund bietet wieder mal ne Seilbahn und dann eine recht
schöne Auffahrt (nach Trailquerung) zum Vigiljoch. Das spart Zeit und Körner.

Oben beschriebene Variante hat ein paar echte Highlights drin, vor allem wenn man Trails mag:
 - Trail von Funtana da S-charl zum Ofenpaß
 - Trail Ofenpaß nach Jufplaun
 - Gallo Trail
 - Pedenolo und Bocchetta di Forcola Trail
 - (evtl Goldseeweg)
 - Madritschjoch
 - Trail am Vigiljoch runter bis St. Pankratz
 - Gantkofeltrail zum Mendelpaß
 - Mendeltrail (oder Trail vom Roen ins Etschtal)
 - Trail von Rif La Montanara zum Molveno See
 - Trail vom Monte Gazza ins Sarcatal


Wenn Goldseeweg noch gesperrt (bitte unbedingt vorher aktuelle Infos einholen, am besten bei Matze 
von http://www.mountainbiker.it oder Andy Theiner von  http://www.mohren-plavina.com), 
dann von Scuol über Costainas - alle Trails nach St Maria mitnehmen -
Prad (einige Walwege bis dorthin) und von dort über die Velnairalm (mit tollem Trail)
hoch nach Innersulden (so könnt ihr die Stilfser Joch Straße gut umgehen und kommt erst kurz
vor Innersulden wieder auf Asphalt und habt nen lustigen Extratrail). Dann wie oben weiter aufs Madritschjoch usw.

Vom Lago di Tovel hoch zum Groste Pass ist einiges an Tragerei und die Abfahrt bis 
zum Rif Graffer ist leider alles Forstweg. Nach dem Bregn del Ors wird es dann etwas zäh
zum Lago.

Ciao

 Wolfgang

P.S.: Bei Fragen einfach fragen ...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. Mai 2010)

Den von Wolfgang empfohlenen Trail Funtana di S-Charl unbedingt nur in dieser angegebenen Richtung fahren. Es gibt Tourenbeschreibungen, da ist er in umgekehrter Richtung drin und dann nicht fahrbar, weil sehr ausgesetzt, super schmal und dann auch noch bergauf. Der Weg ist z.T. so schmal, dass man das Rad nicht neben sich schieben kann, also nur für Biker, die wirklich schmale Wege mögen und eine gute Fahrtechnik haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thane (4. Mai 2010)

trautbrg schrieb:


> dann von Scuol über Costainas - alle Trails nach St Maria mitnehmen


Hi Wolfgang,

der Teil interessiert mich, hast Du für den evtl. GPS Daten oder ne (idiotensichere) Beschreibung.
Hab den Costainas vor Jahren mal in strömenden Regen erfahren dürfen und abwärts mein Heil nur auf Schotter/Strasse gesucht und wollt dieses Jahr nochmal nen Anlauf nehmen...

Gerne auch per PN.

Danke.
Thane


----------



## trautbrg (4. Mai 2010)

Thane schrieb:


> Hi Wolfgang,
> 
> der Teil interessiert mich, hast Du für den evtl. GPS Daten oder ne (idiotensichere) Beschreibung.
> Hab den Costainas vor Jahren mal in strömenden Regen erfahren dürfen und abwärts mein Heil nur auf Schotter/Strasse gesucht und wollt dieses Jahr nochmal nen Anlauf nehmen...
> ...



HI Thane,

da gibt es einige Varianten.
Am besten holst Du dir die singletrailmap.ch von der Gegend.
Mein persönlicher Favorit ist vom Costainas runter erst der Trail / steile
Forstkarrenweg, dann bis Lü Forstweg.
Dort links hoch bis Urschai. Da geht es nach einigen Metern halbrechts bergab
(zunächst Forstweg, dann bald Trail). Der Trail geht erst durch lichten
Wald und dann sehr steil über ne Wiese. Danach kommst auf ne schmale
Straße. Der folgst Du kurz rechts bergab und verläßt sie sofort in der 
Linkskehre nach links in den kleinen Weiler (müsste Valpaschun sein).
Nach Durchfahrt der ersten Häuser geht es wieder auf den Trail (leicht links 
hoch zwischen zwei Häusern).
Der Trail geht nun am Hang entlang immer leicht bergab mit zwei drei kurzen 
Gegenanstiegen. Zum Teil ziemlich ausgesetzt. Erst Wiese dann Wald.
Später kommst wieder an nen Wiesenrand. Hier stehen leicht links 
oberhalb zwei Häuser (Büglios). Da hochschieben und schon geht der Trail weiter.
Nun leichter, z.T. als Forstweg. Irgendwann zweigt vom Forstwegtrail halb
rechts wieder ein richtiger Trail ab (auf ner Wiese). Den nimmst Du. Bald geht es
da wieder steiler bergab. Du kommst an ein Gatter und überquerst dieses
nach links auf die asphaltierte Straße. Dieser folgst Du bergab und zweigst
bei nächster Gelegenheit am Waldrand wieder in nen flotten Wiesentrail ab.
Dieser quert / berührt die Straße nochmal in der nächsten Straßensepentine 
und bringt Dich nahezu in gerader Linie nach St. Maria runter.

Der Trail ist leider nur in geringen Teilen in der singletrailmap drin. 
Aber es gibt da ja wie gesagt viele Alternativen, bis hin zur Direktabfahrt vom 
Piz Terza (war auch mal in der Bike beschrieben bei der Transalp mit Schlafsack).

Ciao

 Wolfgang

P.S.: Wenn Du nach trautbrg Transalp suchst, findest evtl. sogar jemanden
    der nen GPS Track davon hat.
    Oder komm einfach zum Mai GetTogether bei M97 vorbei und bring ne Karte von der Gegend mit.
    Dann kann ich es Dir genau zeigen. (Dienstag 25 Mai, 19:30 Uhr, IG Feuerwache. 
    Thema: 1. Hilfe für Mountainbiker. Mehr bald auf der M97 Homepage)


----------



## trautbrg (4. Mai 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Den von Wolfgang empfohlenen Trail Funtana di S-Charl unbedingt nur in dieser angegebenen Richtung fahren. Es gibt Tourenbeschreibungen, da ist er in umgekehrter Richtung drin und dann nicht fahrbar, weil sehr ausgesetzt, super schmal und dann auch noch bergauf. Der Weg ist z.T. so schmal, dass man das Rad nicht neben sich schieben kann, also nur für Biker, die wirklich schmale Wege mögen und eine gute Fahrtechnik haben.



Ich denke, Du meinst damit den letzten Teil kurz vorm Ofenpaß.
Der ist unmittelbar nach dem Forstweg ein bisserl ausgesetzt, später
nimmer.
Prinzipiell kann man auch sehr schön von der Funtauna da S-charl zur 
Alp Astras runter. Und aus dem Münstertal führt ein Forstweg hoch zur
Funtauna. Aber wir wollten ja eh von der Funtauna zum Ofenpaß.

Ciao

 Wolfgang


----------



## dubbel (5. Mai 2010)

von der alp astras via funtana da s-charl zum ofenpass gibts ja grundsätzlich 2 möglichkeiten, einmal durchs valbella (rosa), oder geradeaus auf dem hauptweg weiter. 
wenn man auf dem hauptweg die schwarzen varianten weglässt, ist das deutlich einfacher als der rote wanderweg durchs valbella.


----------



## Thane (5. Mai 2010)

Wolfgang, vielen Dank für die ausführliche Erklärung... ich merke mir das mal vor, bzw. schau mir das mal auf der Karte an...
klingt auf jeden Fall alles besser als meine letzmalige Höhenmetervernichtung auf Schotter/Strasse...

vielleicht schaff ichs auch mal zum Stammtisch, dann sprech ich Dich nochmal drauf an...

Thane


----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. Mai 2010)

@ dubbel: Kann mich erinnern, über das Valbella haben wir uns ja schon mal ausge:kotz:  Aber du bist das ja auch vom Ofenpass zum Funtana di S-Charl, nicht umgekehrt, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (5. Mai 2010)

grundsätzlich sind sicher beide wege einfacher von N nach S als andersrum. 
valbella von S nach N ist imho vollkommer schwachsinn.


----------



## trautbrg (5. Mai 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> grundsätzlich sind sicher beide wege einfacher von N nach S als andersrum.
> valbella von S nach N ist imho vollkommer schwachsinn.



Süd nach Nord über die Funtauna da S-charl (hoch über den rot gestrichelten Forstweg) 
fand ich durchaus auch ganz lustig. Wo ist da der Schwachsinn?


----------



## dubbel (6. Mai 2010)

meinst du jetzt den gepunkteten durchs valbella, oder den gestrichelten ab alp da munt?


----------

